# Supplier for Melamine board



## Diamondback (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi 

Originally logged this in Habitat but may be better in this forum. 

I am looking for a supplier of melamine board ideally I want it 2620mmx2070mmx18mm or above, doesnt necessarily have to melamine, but needs to be faced as its for a living room space.

I have been looking for a little project for a while now and decided to build some shelving space with a couple of viv's built in etc. I know I could ask for a viv builder to do this but I want to have a go myself. 

Finding the board supplier is proving more difficult than I first thought, DIY stores dont stock sheets wide or long enough for my needs. 

Anyone help with a supplier thats close enough to the midlands to supply


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

could try asking Ratboy, he's in Walsall and a viv builder. Probably know a few places.


----------



## mrchrissyb (Jan 25, 2010)

whats with the malamine craze!? use plywood its better.. then fablon it the desired wood effect.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

melamine is cheaper and already coated, so as well as saving on cost you're also saving on time.


----------



## mrchrissyb (Jan 25, 2010)

Meko said:


> melamine is cheaper and already coated, so as well as saving on cost you're also saving on time.


noooo its not, melamine is very expensive! a sheet of 8x4 ply is probs less than 20 quid.. fablon is a tenner.. thats 30 quid.. glass for a 3ft viv is usually around 20 quid so.. 50 quid for a viv thats any colour/size you want and the satisfaction that comes from doing it yourself is great.

my local b n q does not sell good sized sheets of malamine.. just contiboard which is really expensive!


----------



## Diamondback (Aug 29, 2009)

I could use plywood, but equally could I not use MDF and Fablon in the same way. 

Which ever wood I use the sheet sizes sold at my local DIY stores etc are not big enough to accomodate some of the cuts I require for the project. The biggest single cut is 2500mmx640mm so both the board and fablon would need to come in this width (dont want to join pieces of fablon).


----------



## mrchrissyb (Jan 25, 2010)

Diamondback said:


> I could use plywood, but equally could I not use MDF and Fablon in the same way.
> 
> Which ever wood I use the sheet sizes sold at my local DIY stores etc are not big enough to accomodate some of the cuts I require for the project. The biggest single cut is 2500mmx640mm so both the board and fablon would need to come in this width (dont want to join pieces of fablon).


plywood is better quality wood mdf cowers at the thought of humidity! even with the fablon over it!


----------



## Mark 61 (Feb 11, 2009)

B&Q do 2240x1220x15mm,£25.28,me thinks,if thats any good to you matey.You might have to order it in though.The ones in Bilston and Wednesbury should have it in stock,best to check first.


----------



## Mark 61 (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry,got that wrong:blush:,2440x1220x15mm


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Volly gets sheets that are something like 10x6, not sure where he gets them from though.


----------



## Diamondback (Aug 29, 2009)

Unfortunately I need 2500mm as my longest piece


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

Meko said:


> could try asking Ratboy, he's in Walsall and a viv builder. Probably know a few places.


thanks meko but its ratking :lol2:

op if you get stuck give us a pm ill let you no where to get it from 
Dave


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

ah tits, i usually get it right


----------

